# Meet up in PA on August 1st



## MyGoldenCharlie

great idea!! I think Pa. has members from all over the state. 
We are south of Harrisburg, near Pinchot State Park


----------



## Rob's GRs

I know where I am there is nothing for dogs, or dog parks. I live just spitting distance from the Delaware state line. Harrisburg is about 1 and a half hours north-west of me. I know we have some members near Philly and some out near Pittsburgh. If there is a central area is probably is the Harrisburg region.


----------



## Thor0918

There is a new dog park that just opened here in Harrisburg. I haven't been there yet but, I do plan on going soon. that might be an idea!


----------



## Jo Ellen

I know of a great lake in my area, Canoe Creek State Park. I'm not sure about the off leash part but it's a great area for dogs to swim. Daisy could give everyone a few fishing lessons


----------



## mainegirl

we're in the philly area, but my husband's heart is Pine Grove Furnace. west of carlisle between carlisle and gettysburg on south mountain. I know we've take our dogs there to the picnic area (and let them swim to the side of the people swimming area. we dont mind that it's a 3 hour trip (kind of like gilligan, a 3 hour tour). and the swimming is great and the picnic grove is terrific. i only hate the outhouses, so i go tot he ranger's station with a question and use their's, lol. 

let me know when and we'll try to get there, but we are on vaca from july 4 to 18.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## momtoMax

Ah, yes it would be fun - just to figure out where to meet and when!! I'm willing to drive to where it's best for everyone - within reason.  Harrisburg wouldn't be too bad of a drive at all.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I think the where part is going to be the hardest thing here. I spent sometime online looking around and trying to get a feel for where the people that posted so far live at. We are all spread out and finding a good place that is central to all might be the challenging part of all this.


----------



## momtoMax

Challenging yes, but I think most people would really be willing to take a bit of a trip if necessary. One thing, based on another thread, perhaps a dog park would not be good as Max is still just a little thing and someone posted not to take dogs under 6 months to a dog park. I think a great state park with a great area for dogs to swim in a beautiful lake, with pavilions and things like that would be great - because we could pot luck - each bring something to eat or drink.

What I worry about is that I just saw this forum, I think a lot of PA forum users may not be aware of it either so maybe a post to the main forum to point out where to look for information on this might be in order?


----------



## Thor0918

I'll bump it up. I would love to have some kind of a meet and greet!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

How about we get a list of possible locations together and then we can vote on the best location?

We don't mind a couple hour drive, have camper...will travel!!


----------



## Rob's GRs

If no one really want to use a dog park but instead some kind of state park here is a web page of a list of state parks that allow pets, if anyone knows any of them.

http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/recreation/pets.aspx


----------



## momtoMax

Rob's GRs said:


> If no one really want to use a dog park but instead some kind of state park here is a web page of a list of state parks that allow pets, if anyone knows any of them.
> 
> http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/recreation/pets.aspx


 
Lake Tuscorara State Park allows dogs. It's near Tamaqua and Hometown. Tamaqua is about a 20 minute drive from Hazleton.

PROS
nifty trails
scenic, pretty, woody.
pavillions and other open areas with picnic tables
little store thing for food, ice cream, etc.
swimming area for people
clean lake

CONS
not an open easy access area for dogs to go swimming - likely have to hike the trial around the lake and let them go along that - I should really look into this more...
on hot days the swimming portion can be super crowded


----------



## Blaireli

Would you guys mind three four legged friends from Ohio joining in??


----------



## momtoMax

Rob's GRs said:


> If no one really want to use a dog park but instead some kind of state park here is a web page of a list of state parks that allow pets, if anyone knows any of them.
> 
> http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/recreation/pets.aspx


 
Not a state park but another fun option:

Knoebles Amusement Park
http://www.knoebels.com/

PROS:
can call ahead to reserve a certain section to an entire pavilion for free depending on availability. Each pavillion has electric, gas, water, tables, etc - use all and it's FREE.
can pot luck and each bring something to make a picnic there
dog friendly
very shady
free parking
free entrance, buy tickets for the rides, mini golf, and swimming pool for humans.
reasonable prices on most items and foods.
fun rides - if we can have a few people be doggy sitters for a half hour and then rotate so everyone has a chance to go ride some rides even if they just have themselves and the doggy.
great for kids
Knoebles is a really fun place! Really, I can't exude to you HOW FUN and open and shady and just...really great!
You can camp nearby or just outside the park. I use the term camp loosely - the one is just a feild aside of the park that you get a section of. However, I think there is another really nice woody one as well - you can see it when you go on the train ride. Just make sure if you are going to stay overnight - get the right one.  
CONS:
noisy, crowded, and colorful - very timid dogs may have issues with that? it's not so bad walking through the park, Max had the biggest issue with the loud noises that some of the rides made and the people screaming on the scary ones.
no swimming for the doggies.
the humans will likely have more fun than the dogs but Max still had a good time - got lots of attention anyways and he loves attention.


----------



## momtoMax

Blaireli said:


> Would you guys mind three four legged friends from Ohio joining in??


 
Everyone is welcome if you can make the trip.  Just really wanted to get together with some other GR lovers and well, kind of out by myself where we are and there aren't any things like that planned by where I live.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Both of the above are about 2.5 hours from me, how are they for other members? 

If it turns out I will be attending the PA meet up I will only be coming with Hogan. Liam gets car sick with anything over 10 miles. It sucks that I can never take him places because he has the personality to really enjoy these kinds of thing......


----------



## momtoMax

Rob's GRs said:


> Both of the above are about 2.5 hours from me, how are they for other members?
> 
> If it turns out I will be attending the PA meet up I will only be coming with Hogan. Liam gets car sick with anything over 10 miles. It sucks that I can never take him places because he has the personality to really enjoy these kinds of thing......


 
Oh are you glad you met me!! Max gets car sick too! SOLUTION! Ask your vet the dosage of dramamine based on Liam's weight. Give it to him, just like a person, a half hour to 45 minutes before you leave. It will do two things to him 1)Make him very sleepy and he'll crash out for at least an hour - maybe 2 and 2)Keep him from getting car sick. 
You'll have to administer it to him again the same time frame before you leave but you should have no pukey pukeys or feeling bad doggy both ways no matter where everyone decides to meet.


----------



## Rob's GRs

momtoMax said:


> Oh are you glad you met me!! Max gets car sick too! SOLUTION! Ask your vet the dosage of dramamine based on Liam's weight. Give it to him, just like a person, a half hour to 45 minutes before you leave. It will do two things to him 1)Make him very sleepy and he'll crash out for at least an hour - maybe 2 and 2)Keep him from getting car sick.
> You'll have to administer it to him again the same time frame before you leave but you should have no pukey pukeys or feeling bad doggy both ways no matter where everyone decides to meet.


My vet actually had me try _Dramamine_ and _Bonine_ for Liam and I did not have success with either one for him.....


----------



## Montana's Mommy

Sounds good to me.......I think State Park with swimming would be the best.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Isn't Goldstock held over in eastern PA somewhere every year?


----------



## Rob's GRs

Hali's Mom said:


> Isn't Goldstock held over in eastern PA somewhere every year?


I have never attended this but that event is in North Eastern PA as well...... Goldstock is held at Camp Weequahic, a children's camp located in Lakewood, PA which is about 40 miles northeast of Scranton. It is usually held over Labor day weekend.


----------



## momtoMax

Rob's GRs said:


> My vet actually had me try _Dramamine_ and _Bonine_ for Liam and I did not have success with either one for him.....


Aw, sorry thought maybe I would be of help. Are you still glad you met me?  Poor car sick Liam - I'm hoping that Max outgrows it but at least the medicine works for him.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Bumping up to see if there is anymore interest in a meet up in PA. Anyone from neighboring states are more than welcomed to attend as well.

One suggestion has been Tuscarara State Park
http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateParks/parks/tuscarora.aspx

Any other suggestions? If not and people still want to do a meet up then is there any suggestions for a date?


----------



## crnp2001

*meet-up*

Hi...just saw this thread about the PA meet-up. I live in the Lehigh Valley, which is southeast of the Scranton/Hazelton area and north of Philadelphia. Although Knoebels is a great place, I think my vote for more fun with my Honey would be for a state park as well.

I am more familiar with the sister state park next to Tuscarora, which is Locust Lake, having camped there and hiked there many times. I have some information about this state park below.

I know that the lifeguards frown on dogs swimming in the beach area between Memorial Day and Labor Day; however, I have seen dogs in the stream areas in the hiking trails. There is a main paved trail in the woods (very shady on hot days), and different marked trails off the main paved path in the woods along the stream (see the second link--I think-- below). I'm up for anything! The only weekends that I can't make it are my on-call weekends, since I can't be assured that my cell phone service will reach that far.

information about Locust Lake:
http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateParks/parks/locustlake.aspx

http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateParks/parks/locustlake/locustlake_mini.pdf

the directions to get to both Locust Lake and Tuscarora State Parks:
http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateParks/parks/locustlake/locustlake_tuscarora_locationmap.pdf


and the campground map:
http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateParks/parks/locustlake/locustlake_camp.pdf


Kim


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

I live beside Pinchot State park ( about 20 miles south of Harrisburg)

I spoke with a park ranger this morning about having a meet up with dogs there. She said this is the rule for dogs in the water at ALL state parks in Pa.....

Dogs are permitted in the water with a maximum 6 ft lead. Owners are able to go in the water with the dog up to your knees.
She said that if a dog is off lead in or out of the water, they will be asked to leave the park. If found on a longer than 6ft lead, they will ask that the dog be put on a lead not longer than 6ft.

She also said that if there are public swimming areas ( for people) there are no dogs permitted at all.

Pinchot has a side with public swimming, but also a side with no public swimming where the dogs would be permitted.

There are picnic tables scattered about and a couple of covered picnic areas that can be reserved for a fee.


----------



## momtoMax

crnp2001 said:


> Hi...just saw this thread about the PA meet-up. I live in the Lehigh Valley, which is southeast of the Scranton/Hazelton area and north of Philadelphia. Although Knoebels is a great place, I think my vote for more fun with my Honey would be for a state park as well.
> 
> I am more familiar with the sister state park next to Tuscarora, which is Locust Lake, having camped there and hiked there many times. I have some information about this state park below.
> 
> I know that the lifeguards frown on dogs swimming in the beach area between Memorial Day and Labor Day; however, I have seen dogs in the stream areas in the hiking trails. There is a main paved trail in the woods (very shady on hot days), and different marked trails off the main paved path in the woods along the stream (see the second link--I think-- below). I'm up for anything! The only weekends that I can't make it are my on-call weekends, since I can't be assured that my cell phone service will reach that far.
> 
> information about Locust Lake:
> http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateParks/parks/locustlake.aspx
> 
> http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateParks/parks/locustlake/locustlake_mini.pdf
> 
> the directions to get to both Locust Lake and Tuscarora State Parks:
> http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateParks/parks/locustlake/locustlake_tuscarora_locationmap.pdf
> 
> 
> and the campground map:
> http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateParks/parks/locustlake/locustlake_camp.pdf
> 
> 
> Kim


Locust Lake - I took Max and Willow there just last week. The thing is, they don't allow dogs there during camping season unless the dogs are owned by the campers so this would not work sadly. I found that out after going there and well, stayed there anyways - figured they could kick us out if they wanted to - I am not planning on bringing them back. Which is sad because the area by the snack shop was an open area and great for my doggies to swim in.


----------



## momtoMax

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> I live beside Pinchot State park ( about 20 miles south of Harrisburg)
> 
> I spoke with a park ranger this morning about having a meet up with dogs there. She said this is the rule for dogs in the water at ALL state parks in Pa.....
> 
> Dogs are permitted in the water with a miximum 6 ft lead. Owners are able to go in the water with the dog up to your knees.
> She said that if a dog is off lead in or out of the water, they will be asked to leave the park. If found on a longer than 6ft lead, they will ask that the dog be put on a lead not longer than 6ft.
> 
> She also said that if there are public swimming areas ( for people) there are no dogs permitted at all.
> 
> Pinchot has a side with public swimming, but also a side with no public swimming where the dogs would be permitted.
> 
> There are picnic tables scattered about and a couple of covered picnic areas that can be reserved for a fee.


I wonder if anyone knows of a park that the officials aren't such nitpicks about the 6 foot lead. Or if there is a privately owned lake where our dogs wouldn't have to have such a small lead?


----------



## Rob's GRs

Hogan hates the water so him swimming is not anything I would have to worry about. However for those that wanted their dogs to play in water, free of leads, it may sound now like any state parks might not be a good option now........


----------



## FinnTastic

Hi,

I saw your thread and thought i mention the site dogfriendly.com It has listings in different states of dog friendly areas. I found this one for another idea for you guys. Though, I think it cost money to do it.

http://www.dogfriendly.com/server/travel/uscities/guides/us/FOLDERpa/usonlinepa6722757op.shtml
Op Barks Farm

Op Barks Farm
2590 Schukraft Rd
Quakertown,
Pennsylvania 18951
888-672-2757



In addition to providing training and behavior services, there are opportunities for lots of fun with 5 acres with nature trails, a creek, wooded areas, and a dog and people friendly pool. There are also special events, an indoor training space, and a full agility course.
Good Luck


----------



## momtoMax

Cool Finn, thanks for your extra help!! The Op Barks farm has adventure days but it's 30 dollars for the first dog, 20 for the second. It sounds fun for the dogs but that's a lot to pay for fun. Our dogs will have fun anywhere we take them as long as they are with the ones they love.
Bottom line for me, and likely all of you who want to meet - it doesn't matter so much where we meet as I'm sure we'll have a great time hanging out - it just matters that we meet. Swimming or not swimming - state park or regular park - I would so be looking forward to meeting you in person, hugging all your goldens and showing off mine a little.  

So, let's pick a central location - if we go straight for CENTRAL pa, the map says that's around Bellefonte. Got Max from near there - it's a 2 1/2 to 3 hour drive for me. How about you? We'd have to see what there is to do around there.

Now, the other way to go is have someone pinpoint everyone on a map who would like to go and figure out the central midway point based on with people live.If my area is central to everyone, I can do a bit more research for other parks but really, if every state park is going to be a bit nutty about the 6 foot lead, Lake Tuscorara would be great because we can hike around the lake to the side that isn't really used and let our dogs go nuts. The pavilion and other picnic spots are great there - lots of shade - very woodsy and beautiful. If there are other options (Locust lake sadly isn't an option according to the workers there) in this central area, then let us know. I can also do a deeper search, like I said.

The faster we figure out the area we will be meeting in, the quicker we could set a date. 

So which option works for you? 
near center of Pa or central to where attendees live?


----------



## mainegirl

I've been to pine grove furnace and pinchot park, either is good, never been to the one in quakertown. 
beth, moose and angel


----------



## momtoMax

WHERE I LIVE - DRIVING DISTANCE FROM MAJOR TOWNS/CITIES

Girardville, Pa

to get to Lancaster, Pa 2 hours.
to get to Harrisburg, Pa 1 1/2 hours.
to get to Hershey, Pa 1 1/2 hours
to get to Hazleton, Pa 30 minutes.
to get to Wilksbarre, Pa an 1 hour.
to get to Philly, Pa 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## Sucker For Gold

Blaireli said:


> Would you guys mind three four legged friends from Ohio joining in??


Of course you would be welcome.


----------



## Rob's GRs

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> I live beside Pinchot State park ( about 20 miles south of Harrisburg)
> 
> I spoke with a park ranger this morning about having a meet up with dogs there. She said this is the rule for dogs in the water at ALL state parks in Pa.....
> 
> Dogs are permitted in the water with a miximum 6 ft lead. Owners are able to go in the water with the dog up to your knees.
> She said that if a dog is off lead in or out of the water, they will be asked to leave the park. If found on a longer than 6ft lead, they will ask that the dog be put on a lead not longer than 6ft.
> 
> She also said that if there are public swimming areas ( for people) there are no dogs permitted at all.
> 
> Pinchot has a side with public swimming, but also a side with no public swimming where the dogs would be permitted.
> 
> There are picnic tables scattered about and a couple of covered picnic areas that can be reserved for a fee.


Well even though the dogs may have to be on leads how is this location ( Pinchot State park ) for everyone? It sounds as if we have had two people from here out there before and know this place. This is a 2 hour drive for me.

The Bellefonte/Central PA might be a bit far for me (4 hours each way) and since I need to figure out what to do with Liam for that day I would need to get back at a decent time if I can find someone to watch him.


----------



## AmbersDad

I live near Reading Pa and we have been in just about all state parks within a 2 hour driving range. All of the ones we've been to usually have a sizeable swimming area and with all the trails that surround it, typically I never see another dog let alone a ranger and we have swam freely in all of them. I frequent a state park three-four times a week and Amber a two other doggie friends swim for the 4-5 hours we hike around park of the lake and the rangers have seen us, spoken to us and never given us an issue. She just stated at one point that there are "some" folks who's dogs needed to be on leash before bringing them here as they do not do well with other dogs. I'd be glad to travel within a few hours for an event myself. Personally my vote would be for somewhere that the dogs can run/hike/swim...etc. Are we looking at something like an overnight or just a daytrip setup? Definately involved either way!


----------



## Rob's GRs

AmbersDad said:


> I live near Reading Pa and we have been in just about all state parks within a 2 hour driving range. All of the ones we've been to usually have a sizeable swimming area and with all the trails that surround it, typically I never see another dog let alone a ranger and we have swam freely in all of them. I frequent a state park three-four times a week and Amber a two other doggie friends swim for the 4-5 hours we hike around park of the lake and the rangers have seen us, spoken to us and never given us an issue. She just stated at one point that there are "some" folks who's dogs needed to be on leash before bringing them here as they do not do well with other dogs. I'd be glad to travel within a few hours for an event myself. Personally my vote would be for somewhere that the dogs can run/hike/swim...etc. Are we looking at something like an overnight or just a daytrip setup? Definately involved either way!


If you know of a good place please make a suggestion here. I think that is part of our problem here in deciding where to try and plan this at. I think for now we are looking at just a day time event.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I would really love to come and meet everyone, and their dogs. I still have to control Daisy's water activity. I can't take her around water and not let her get in to fish or swim or whatever, she would be so frustrated.

So right now I'm just thinking about this. This would probably be a weekend and far away from any vet that knows her if she ran into trouble. I would be a nervous wreck


----------



## Phillyfisher

This sounds good to us! We love Knoebels and were actually thinking of taking Tucker with us when we go there this summer. A park with camping nearby would be fun too- I would like to meet the wonderful people and dogs on this site!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Rob's GRs said:


> Both of the above are about 2.5 hours from me, how are they for other members?
> 
> If it turns out I will be attending the PA meet up I will only be coming with Hogan. Liam gets car sick with anything over 10 miles. It sucks that I can never take him places because he has the personality to really enjoy these kinds of thing......


Bo gets car sick too. 5 minutes and he is getting sick. So he often misses out.
My vet recommended *Cerenia* for him when we went to Richmond last month.
I gave him 1 1/2 tablets 2 hrs before we left and it worked!! It is good for 24 hours too.


----------



## Phillyfisher

Is there a way to create a map of PA in google that we all can log into and place a stickpin to pinpoint of our location? We could then get a good idea of where everyone is and use that to help select a spot....


----------



## crnp2001

*choosing a place...*

I hadn't realized that Locust Lake had this "rule" about dogs not being allowed once camping started...I've never seen this myself during any of my day trips, but I confirmed it on a "dog friendly camping" website. Maybe it depends on who you see as you come into the park, but we've gone in as day guests without a problem before...or maybe no one noticed Honey since she was in the back of the mini-van...

I am not computer-saavy enough to figure out how to cut-and-paste a map of PA for all of us to mark our spots. I don't think I could manage a mid-state meet-up (would have my two boys with me as well, most likely), as the State College area is about 3 1/2 hours from me one-way.

I agree w/ everyone who said we should agree on a spot & date, so we can start planning a get-together. 

Kim


----------



## AmbersDad

I have a map of all the state parks in PA. If we can narrow down lets say, maybe a 5-6 county area I'll be glad to work on scanning it and posting it for everyone to check out the parks in those areas. Otherwise I know the state parks dept has a real nice online map of their parks I'll look up and post as well. I'll give some thought to the better areas, with and without water that might be decent places for us and I'll post it as well. I was htinking off the top of my head that there is an area called "Jim Thorpe" right below the poconos off of the northeast ext of the turnpike and there happens to be a large number of awesome stae and local parks with rails to trails areas, swimming in the lehigh river, scenic outlooks and best iof all Beltzville dam is a few miles away and they have a HUGE resevior the dogs can play in, you can rent "pontoon" boats, have picnics, they have ice cream and food stands there...etc it's a great area. Have done an extensive amount of hiking and kayaking there and have had Amber along in most areas without ever having any problems. Weekends the resevior area can get busy though. I'll keep looking for other areas though since thats not exactly the central park of the state. Any objections to using state forest lands instead of state parks? I think they tend to be abit more relaxed about dogs provided they do not chase game and it's not hunting season(Which its not). Personally i wouldn't mind staying overnight somewhere as well and may do so anyway it the drive is more then two hours as it would just be easier for us. Ill check back here friday afternoon hopefully with some maps. until then here's the DCNR state parks map. Just click one of the regions and it lists all parks, what they have to offer..etc in that park and region. This might be worth giving a looksee. http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/parks/
Here's the regs reguarding pets/dogs in state parks. Not too bad in my opinion.
*§ 11.212. Pets.​*(a) Except as provided in subsections (e) and (f), an owner, keeper or handler of
a pet may keep the pet in a State park only in accordance with subsections (b)--(d)
and only under the following conditions:
(1) It is on a leash or is in a cage or crate. If a maximum length of leash is
specified by posting, the leash may not exceed the length specified.
(2) It is attended and under physical control of an individual.
(3) It does not behave in a manner that may reasonably be expected to disturb
or intimidate another person.
(4) It does not behave in a manner that may cause damage to property or
resources.
(5) Its droppings are disposed of in trash receptacles or outside the park.
(6) It has been licensed and vaccinated as required by law.
(b) A pet is not permitted in a designated swimming area.
(c) A pet is not permitted in an overnight area unless the area is designated by
the Department for pets.
(d) A pet is not permitted in a building.​(e) Subsection (a)(1)--(5) does not apply


----------



## Rob's GRs

I do not know if there is a park or forest area around the Harrisburg area? I was hoping there may be something in a 20 mile radius of Harrisburg? 

Below is a county map of PA. I live in Chester County in the very southern part next to Delaware.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Phillyfisher said:


> Is there a way to create a map of PA in google that we all can log into and place a stickpin to pinpoint of our location? We could then get a good idea of where everyone is and use that to help select a spot....


 
Joe has that feature here on the forum, go to GRF members ( Map)
and place marker on your location


----------



## momtoMax

The park by Harrisburg is fine for me - the thing is - who doesn't it work for? Thanks Ambersdad for all the listings - I've been to Jim Thorpe several times and it is beautiful but it is a bit far for Rob to travel to. 
So lets ask this question - who can't make Pinchot Park?


----------



## momtoMax

On and PS. Berks county has some beautiful areas - that seems more in the middle to the people I'm thinking of - Harrisburg, Chester, Schuylkill, Hmm, which county is Reading in? Is there any people from western pa or upper pa to consider? Unfortunately this area is far from Ohio.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Pinchot park is right out my front door, if that ends up being the place, I'll bring the grill!!!


----------



## Thor0918

Pinchot's good for me!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Thor0918 said:


> Pinchot's good for me!


Good for me as well....


----------



## Montana's Mommy

That's about 2 hours 15min for me. Not to bad, should be able to make it!! I get lost very very easy.


----------



## Thor0918

Montana's Mommy said:


> That's about 2 hours 15min for me. Not to bad, should be able to make it!! I get lost very very easy.


Ha! I do too. I finally invested in a Garmin. For me it was a very wise choice I'm sure we can provide directions!


----------



## mainegirl

Pinchot is good for me too, just try to have it after the weekend of July 18th, i'll be in maine from the 4th to the 18th.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Phillyfisher

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Joe has that feature here on the forum, go to GRF members ( Map)
> and place marker on your location



This is what I was looking for for just PA- then the members who are interested in meeting can stick pin that so we don't need to weed thru those not interested- just a thought.


BTW I am in Chester County


----------



## Phillyfisher

Pinchot is about a 2 hr drive for us. We can do that - I like Phil's idea as well- it is beautiful up there. I would not mind camping out somewhere near wherever we go.


----------



## crnp2001

*Pinchot Park is OK*

Pinchot Park is about a 2 hr. drive for me, too. As I said before, as long as I'm not on-call that weekend, we should be up for the trip!

Kim


----------



## AmbersDad

I live in Berks county. I'll write more tomorrow, just a tad tuckered out from the day with the dog(in the pouring down rain swimming), planting another 40+ plants in the rain, and then helping with my new babygirl. Whew, I'm ready to go back to work! lol I've never been to pinochet but if you all say it's decent I'm up for it. I'm going to google it and look for photos, maybe someone has a blog with some photos from the area we can take a look at.


----------



## Rob's GRs

From what I am reading as well it is starting to sound as if Pinochet may be the place........ If that is the case maybe a date, time and the days events can be planned next.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Sounds like most people that are interested are from Central & South Eastern Pa. Maybe we should choose something closest for the majority? 


Here are some pictures from Pinchot, Although we live so close, we don't go there as often as we should.
My son knows all of the trails. 

No, we weren't using 6ft. leads no one said anything to us.


----------



## Montana's Mommy

Thor0918 said:


> Ha! I do too. I finally invested in a Garmin. For me it was a very wise choice I'm sure we can provide directions!


Getting my daughter one for her b'day. Hopefully she will let me use it!!!


----------



## Thor0918

I got one for my mom for Christmasand she left it in Philly at my brother's. Hopefully she will take it home this visit.


----------



## Phillyfisher

Any thoughts on possible dates? End of July?


----------



## mainegirl

moose and angel are good for the end of july!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

beth, moose and angel


----------



## AmbersDad

Well, looks like the end of July is going to be the time frame. When momtomax returns end of the week we'll set a hard date but until then are there any dates that would NOT work for the majority at the end of july(lets say tentatively around july 25th, sat)? Just trying to get an idea who could not make it for that weekend. Once we set the date we'll start making a hard list of those who are definately going to go and then our list of needs for food/items...etc and go from there. I'm still in my office otnight, it's been a LOOOOOOOOONG day of clients having break downs so not sure if I'm going to have time to get more photos yet of the park but I promise I will have a bunch of different areas there since we seem to have settled on that as being the place to go. I'll get a list of hotels/campgrounds/eateries and any dog frindly places in the area as well. I just need a day or two to get my stuff together and handle things here at work. If anyone else has any photos of the area I'd personallylove to see whats available. Is there a "beach" type of area where the dogs do not have to "jump" to get into the water? Just curious as Amber has never jumped into water before lol. Anyway, feel free to pm if anyone needs anything or has any ideas/feedback...etc. As we get closer if anyone wants to drive together or caravan to the park we can set things up for that as well. I personally am looking forward tro doing this as I know Amber will love meeting someone of her own kind for the first time! Oh, does anyone else think it may be a good idea to have copies of up to date vaccinations along?(just in case there is a problem at park and for our own safety as well) Just kinda thinking out loud right now is all. Oh, FYI Momtomax is on vacation for the week so if there is anything else that needs to be done until she returns let me know.


----------



## Rob's GRs

As for dates I am pretty open so far but I do agree to try and have this event on a Saturday.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

There is a campground at Pinchot, they do have some pet sites available for the end of July beginning of August. No electric though. $25 per night, 2 night minimum.

Closest hotels are about 20-25 minutes away, near the Pa. turnpike.


----------



## Phillyfisher

I did notice that they have an entire area of campsites where they keep the campers with pets- I think we can check online and see what sites are available for that weekend.


----------



## crnp2001

*Verizon connection?*

Well, I'm on-call that weekend of July 25th through August 2nd...but we may be able to do it, so long as there is reliable Verizon service all over the park. (Anyone know for sure?) I just hate to travel 2 hours each way and find no signal for my cell phone. :doh: I don't get a lot of patient calls on weekends, but I do need to be reachable.

However, if the majority of people are OK with this date, then by all means...go for that date...I'll have to pass till another meet-up.

~Kim~


----------



## Phillyfisher

The weekend of the 25th doesn't work for us- just found a conflict- shucks. Let's see where it falls.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

crnp2001 said:


> Well, I'm on-call that weekend of July 25th through August 2nd...but we may be able to do it, so long as there is reliable Verizon service all over the park. (Anyone know for sure?) I just hate to travel 2 hours each way and find no signal for my cell phone. :doh: I don't get a lot of patient calls on weekends, but I do need to be reachable.
> 
> However, if the majority of people are OK with this date, then by all means...go for that date...I'll have to pass till another meet-up.
> 
> ~Kim~


My daughter uses verizon and has no problem with reception around Pinchot


----------



## momtoMax

Hey, I'm back!! Hmm, yes, I was thinking Saturday for those who want to stay over - it would be a good day. Well, there is one person who cannot make the 25th and I know as get togethers go, that's a great low number - unless you are that one person. So what if we hypothetically considered the following Saturday? It falls one day into August. I mean, it's "near" the end of July.  I think we should figure it to be in that area - I'm guessing no date is going to work for everyone. It's sad to have 1 person miss out so just wondering, if we were to consider August 1 - would it be that no one would have to miss out? Something to think about!!!


----------



## momtoMax

About camping - if we could find a nearby place and really wanted to be super friendly and social, we could see about how many people/tents can be at each campsite and try to get some in a clump together for the people staying. How social are you?


----------



## Rob's GRs

I added a poll to this post to see what may be the better date to have this event. This poll is public so everyone can see what dates are better for each person that voted.


----------



## momtoMax

Oh, Rob you are so handy!!!


----------



## Phillyfisher

Was hoping we could sneak in a trip on the 25th- but my son's a lax tourney above New Hope is that weekend. Have fun guys, we will catch the next one.


----------



## momtoMax

Phillyfisher said:


> Was hoping we could sneak in a trip on the 25th- but my son's a lax tourney above New Hope is that weekend. Have fun guys, we will catch the next one.


 
Check out the poll at the beginning of this thread and vote - if everyone can make it, we may set it for the 1st of August.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Would love to go to a golden event. Either date is ok with us (so far). Where and when so we can plan. We are in the far north east corner of PA.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

I did a quick check. You have to book 2 nights at $25 per night but Pinchot has pet sites available:

July 25th weekend, 5 sites no electric

August 1st weekend 6 sites no electric

August 7 weekend 6 sites no electric
1 site with electric $30 per night I believe electric sites are on one side of the road, non electric the other.


I know where these sites are and it is a short walk to shower house/ bathrooms. The sites are partially wooded and they all have picnic tables, fire rings and a level area for tents, not sure how many tents you can put on one site, but I think 2.

There is a trail there where pets are allowed, large grassy area to walk dogs and small play area for kids ( human) , I think a volley ball area.

Pets are limited as to where they can go within the campground.


----------



## Phillyfisher

momtoMax said:


> Check out the poll at the beginning of this thread and vote - if everyone can make it, we may set it for the 1st of August.



Unfortunately the beginning of August is no better. Oh well.


----------



## crnp2001

*would probably chance it*



MyGoldenCharlie said:


> My daughter uses verizon and has no problem with reception around Pinchot


 
I usually find Verizon is just fine, too...has covered us through southeastern PA & NJ without problems...just haven't tested it in the middle of the state.  Thanks for the info!

If I headed west and found limited reception, I'd just have to head back. Montana's Mommy, if we carpooled, that may be a problem, I guess. 

~Kim~


----------



## momtoMax

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> I did a quick check. You have to book 2 nights at $25 per night but Pinchot has pet sites available:
> 
> July 25th weekend, 5 sites no electric
> 
> August 1st weekend 6 sites no electric
> 
> August 7 weekend 6 sites no electric
> 1 site with electric $30 per night I believe electric sites are on one side of the road, non electric the other.
> 
> 
> I know where these sites are and it is a short walk to shower house/ bathrooms. The sites are partially wooded and they all have picnic tables, fire rings and a level area for tents, not sure how many tents you can put on one site, but I think 2.
> 
> There is a trail there where pets are allowed, large grassy area to walk dogs and small play area for kids ( human) , I think a volley ball area.
> 
> Pets are limited as to where they can go within the campground.


Well, if you can get 2 families to share a site each can pay for one night? That might save some money. I guess the campers might have to stay Friday night, Saturday meeting, Saturday night, leave Sunday. My only issue with staying over is I am only bringing Max - Willow isn't such a big fan of a lot of dogs. I don't think she'd enjoy the whole thing too much. Would have to find someone to let her out from time to time. I hate to leave her alone for so long of a time... so I'll have to see what time brings - maybe my son and I and Max could work something out and stay one night. That is an issue I know as you need to reserve 2 nights for the campsite but I honestly don't see how it's at all possible to stay 2 nights away when Willow is at home. So maybe just the day trip is in my future? 
Who would be interested in camping there 2 nights?


----------



## Montana's Mommy

I would be just going for the day. hopefully crnp2001 will be able to make it too and we can go together.


----------



## Thor0918

Just a day trip for me too!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Thor0918 said:


> Just a day trip for me too!


 
Same for me as well...


----------



## mainegirl

me too, but have we picked a date?

beth, moose and angel


----------



## AmbersDad

From the way it';s looking and after speaking with momtomax , it appears that august 1st will be the date that will work the best for most. I'll be back around tonight when I get home from the office as I ended up getting a dose of what my wife had last week with flu like issues. So I'll catch up in a few hours.


----------



## Rob's GRs

If the date is now August 1st I changed the title of the post to show the date for more to now see and hopfully can attend.


----------



## crnp2001

*I'm game...*

As of now, we're planning to go...

So now that it's August 1st...what TIME do we meet up, and where in the park? We're only going for the day as well.

Montana's Mom (Beve), we PM'd about car-pooling...I'm still a bit gun-shy about losing cell-phone reception on the drive down or while there :uhoh:, and if I do, I need to head back. Maybe we can drive down together, but in two separate cars, in case this happens?

I would normally switch my call with my boss for the day, but he'll be in North Carolina that week on vacation (lucky guy), and cell service where he'll be at is even more questionable.

~Kim~


----------



## momtoMax

Okay all that info will soon be forthcoming - doing a bit of behind the scenes groundwork until we get a firmative plan. For now, keep that date open and watch for a new thread based on time, date, place for the PA meetup. Thanks!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Just a thought to keep in mind....
You know our state budget has not been passed, our Governor Spendell is strong arming to get his way and said yesterday that state workers could go 6-8 weeks with no pay.
If he does not get his way...fast Eddie will close all State parks like he did last year


----------



## Thor0918

I can't make Aug 1st. We have another golden retriever picnic at the breeders.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I will close this thread and have everyone now go to the new PA thread to finalize things....

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=60146


----------

